# JUnit Test in Maven fail und in Eclipse erolgreich



## delphiking1980 (26. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem ich habe meine aktuelle Anwendung auf Maven umgebaut d.h. ich möchte das ganze nun mit Maven als Build Tool weiter Entwickeln.

Habe jetzt ein paar Test geschrieben welche mit dem JUnit Plugin erfolgreich sind.

Wenn ich aber jetzt mvn clean package bzw mvn test ausführe dann bekomme ich eine NULLPOINTER Exception.

Ich habe mal da durch debugt und muss sagen in dem falle das Maven die Test ausführt ist das wirklich NULL aber wenn JUnit das ausführt sind da Daten / Objekte vorhanden.

Die suche im Internet ergab zwar einige Seiten nur leider halfen die nicht weiter.

Hier mal meine POM

[XML]
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
	<modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

	<groupId>de.sdsoft.sdwetterapi</groupId>
	<artifactId>SD-WetterAPI</artifactId>
	<version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>
	<packaging>jar</packaging>

	<name>SD-WetterAPI</name>
	<url>http://maven.apache.org</url>

	<properties>
		<project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
	</properties>

	<dependencies>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>junit</groupId>
			<artifactId>junit</artifactId>
			<version>4.8.2</version>
			<scope>test</scope>
		</dependency>
	</dependencies>


	<build>
		<plugins>
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
				<artifactId>maven-surefire-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>2.12</version>
				<configuration>
					<enableAssertions>false</enableAssertions>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>
		</plugins>
	</build>

	<reporting>
		<plugins>
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
				<artifactId>maven-javadoc-plugin</artifactId>
				<configuration>
					<source>1.6</source>
					<aggregate>false</aggregate>
					<doclet>gr.spinellis.umlgraph.doclet.UmlGraphDoc</doclet>
					<docletArtifact>
						<groupId>gr.spinellis</groupId>
						<artifactId>UmlGraph</artifactId>
						<version>4.6</version>
					</docletArtifact>
					<additionalparam>
						-inferrel
						-inferdep
						-quiet
						-constructors
						-visibility
						-types
						-postfixpackage
						-nodefontsize 9
						-nodefontpackagesize 7
					</additionalparam>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>
		</plugins>
	</reporting>

</project>

[/XML]


----------



## mvitz (26. Jul 2012)

Sinnvoller wäre es den Test und gegebenenfalls die Klasse, die getestet wird zu posten. Die POM ist soweit ok.


----------



## delphiking1980 (26. Jul 2012)

das ganze zu Posten ist einwenig zu viel aber ich habe meine Klassen nun so angepasst das ich möglichen Nullpointer abfange und nun funzt es komischerweise.


----------



## maki (26. Jul 2012)

mvitz hat recht, ansonsten wundere ich mich über diese Zeile:
[xml]<enableAssertions>false</enableAssertions>[/xml]


----------



## delphiking1980 (26. Jul 2012)

Die Einstellungen zum Surefire Plugin habe aus dem Internet kopiert. Kann natürlich sein das , das falsch ist , ich habe da k.p


----------

